# Recent video game purchases...



## Vince (Dec 11, 2004)

ESPN NBA 2005 (Xbox)
Great game, maybe the best basketball game ever. I loved their NFL game that came out earlier this year, I thought it easily dwarfed the Madden series. This NBA game is fantastic, the player models, the animations are all fantastic. The play control isn't as arcade-style as the EA sports NBA games, it's more refined and harder to play. Definitely more rewarding too if you know what you're doing. The team chemistry feature is nice too, as players will come to you during a season, and ask you questions about where they fit on the team...sometimes complaining about playing time or what not. How you react to that changes your team chemistry and in-turn your team's in game performance. Of course, I use the Suns, so I'd kill all of you's in this game 

Half-Life 2 (PC)
The prettiest game ever, yet as a FPS it's remarkably bland. I'm about halfway through this game right now, and I think it's absolutely beautiful, but quite frankly I'm burned out on FPS games. I think the best FPS games are those that really let you branch out... Chronicles of Riddick has you going through RPG levels and also included hand-to-hand fighting, puzzle solving, and stealth...the Jedi Knight games mixed FPS with force powers and swordfighting. HL2 has nothing even close to that. There's very few puzzles, and aside from the seriously cool gravity gun, there's nothing really new here. Mind you, I still really like the game, but I think they could've done more with the gameplay aspect of it. The physics are top notch, and the gunning in the game is phenomenal... the target reacts as you think it should when you hit it in certain places. That's great.

Prince of Persia 2: Warrior Within (Xbox)
Big improvement over Prince of Persia. The first game had a dark and moody theme, wrapped in cartoonish Aladdin graphics. This one sheds the Aladdin graphics, and becomes what the POP series was meant to be. I really love this game. The puzzle solving is the best in gaming, period. It's so fun flinging yourself around these HUGE rooms. The fighting is much improved over the first game's tedious fights, and while it's no Ninja Gaiden, it's fun and addictive. Overall this is the best new game I've played in awhile. Lots of fun, lots of gore, and great great music. The bosses are challenging too, very challenging.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 11, 2004)

My most recent game purchase:
2 weeks ago--Street Fighter ALpha 2 for my Sega Saturn. 
i'm old school. The only console systems i currently own are Neo Geo AES (the bigass cartridges! \m/)& Sega Saturn. 
Once i curb my universe addiction temporarily, i think i'll buy some more Neo Geo carts.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 11, 2004)

Holy Crap, 7 strings and video games, my two favorite past times...anybody have LIVE? (hook me up-Razenstein) Although lately its been more guitar than gaming...I'm gonna wait for HL2 to come to the Box...that and Doom 3. I was thinking about gettin Vampire: Bloodlines for my PC, that looks like a deep RPG...I really miss RPG's...Morrowind pissed me off cause it kept crashing on my Xbox...I actually sold most of my games, now I really only have a few...here's a funny story. When Metallica came to town, a friend of the family asked if I would take their son to see Metallica...actually he picked me, I guess he thought I was cool, or hip since I plyed video games and rocked...so there I was a 38 yr old, hanging with this 18 yr old...and for the show he was sitting and I was standing and yelling Motherf*&^%$#, throwing my arms in the air, even though I'm not a huge fan...


----------



## macalpine88 (Dec 11, 2004)

the only 2 games i play are zelda ocarina of time and final fantasy 7. i did buy ace combat 5 but i traded it in for cds about 3 days after i bought it. ocassionally i like to play through some megaman games


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2004)

Battlefield 1942 is a pretty sweet game for PC.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 11, 2004)

kman said:


> Battlefield 1942 is a pretty sweet game for PC.


I'd like to see that one on the Box! I guess I can always lean on Call of Duty!


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 11, 2004)

macalpine88 said:


> the only 2 games i play are zelda ocarina of time and final fantasy 7. i did buy ace combat 5 but i traded it in for cds about 3 days after i bought it. ocassionally i like to play through some megaman games


Do you post on insaneguitar? I thought i just read that there..


----------



## macalpine88 (Dec 11, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> Do you post on insaneguitar? I thought i just read that there..



 no


----------



## The Rx Elite (Dec 12, 2004)

kman said:


> Battlefield 1942 is a pretty sweet game for PC.


Hell yeah, especially if you get the Desert Combat add-on. It may be a bad idea, as at first, I obsessed over that game for a month.


----------



## macalpine88 (Dec 12, 2004)

being the kind of person who craves violence, i think they should make a game were all you do is kill people and blow up buildings, fly planes and nuke people. sounds like fun.  directed by quintin tarentino of course

few good games are all of the myst games, puzzle games are rightous


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2004)

"hello, my name is leon, i'm a videogame-aholic."

...so, i gave them up  

hey, it leaves me lots of time for making sounds with my wood and wire collection


----------



## macalpine88 (Dec 12, 2004)

wildealien said:


> "hello, my name is leon, i'm a videogame-aholic."
> 
> ...so, i gave them up
> 
> hey, it leaves me lots of time for making sounds with my wood and wire collection



  thats why i dont play that many games guitar withdraw is very common


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2004)

macalpine88 said:


> being the kind of person who craves violence, i think they should make a game were all you do is kill people and blow up buildings, fly planes and nuke people. sounds like fun.


have you not played GTA3?


----------



## macalpine88 (Dec 12, 2004)

actually, yes i have played a little bit of it, maybe one of these days ill sit down and beat it


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2004)

macalpine88 said:


> actually, yes i have played a little bit of it, maybe one of these days ill sit down and beat it


playing GTA3 isn't about beating the game, it's about beating people


----------



## Vince (Mar 30, 2005)

*bump* 

Actually, I'm getting seriously psyched for the new Star Wars movie. Recently, I can't stop playing Knights of the Old Republic 1 and 2, or Jedi Outcast. All three are just phenomenal games.

What other games have you guys been into lately?

For me, the ones I seem to play all the time right now are:

MLB 2k5 from ESPN
NFL 2k5 (my 2007 cards team is 100 overall  )
Ninja Gaiden (I'm addicted to this sucker, how dare they make an action game this good!!)
KOTOR (PC)
Jedi Outcast (PC)
Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath
Need for Speed Underground
Voodoo Vince (yeah, yuck it up guys, it's a GREAT game)
Half-Life 2

I'm really not that much into shooter games, especially if they're on a console. I bought Doom 3, played it for a few hours and got bored. Great graphics, now if only they didn't bury the graphics under intense shadows the entire game. I was tempted to get Resident Evil 4 for the Gamecube (I have GC, Xbox, and a killer PC), but honestly I'm getting sick of shooters. Half-Life 2 is the perfect shooter IMO and the only one I don't really get sick of. I got about halfway through Chronicles of Riddick and stopped out of boredom.


----------



## FoxMustang (Mar 30, 2005)

I never finished KOTOR 1 - awesome game, but it seems like I never have the time to finish it off (when I play, I always end up playing it for like 3-6 hours).

I downloaded the demo for Republic Commando, and I think it pretty much rules. Hits my system pretty hard, though. About time for me to upgrade my rig again. (Oh yeah, I avoid playing 1st person shooters on consoles whenever possible, mouse look is ten times better than any console controller).

I've also been playing The Matrix Online for a couple weeks now, and having a pretty good time with it.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 30, 2005)

Currently I've been playing alot of Oddworld Strangers Wrath, its funny cause normally I don't have the patience for boss battles, yet in Stranger, I'm having insane fun...and I won't settle for the kill, I want the wedge for the live bounty...the game rocks.
I'm also playing alot of Res Ev 4...the game is a huge improvement over previous Res Ev games, in fact over all surrvival horror games...this game also rocks.
Half Life 2, FarCry, PainKiller and Vampire Bloodlines for the PC...when I have time...there's more but this keeps me going. I took most of the winter off from gaming, cause of my rediscovery of the guitar, but now I have settled back into the swing of things.


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2005)

Almost done with Half Life 2 here. Friggin' great game. 

I wish it wasn't quite so linear, and wish every FPS designer out there would take the time to play Thief 1-3 in their entirety to see what a REAL FPS should be (the stealth engine is the absolute pinnacle of FPS play, imho).

HL2 is fun, but I hate the fact that if I walk into a room with 5 enemies, all 5 immediately know I'm there and start shooting at me. It's like Doom with better graphics. Thief's (splinter cell does this too I believe) engine with the light-sources, sound, and the fact that the guards have to actually SEE you to shoot you - really much better gameplay.


----------



## Vince (Mar 30, 2005)

Chris, it's funny you mention that. While playing Ninja Gaiden, sometimes I think the character should be thinking "Hey, maybe I should use stealth to get through here."


Of course he never does


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 30, 2005)

Chris said:


> Almost done with Half Life 2 here. Friggin' great game.
> 
> I wish it wasn't quite so linear, and wish every FPS designer out there would take the time to play Thief 1-3 in their entirety to see what a REAL FPS should be (the stealth engine is the absolute pinnacle of FPS play, imho).
> 
> HL2 is fun, but I hate the fact that if I walk into a room with 5 enemies, all 5 immediately know I'm there and start shooting at me. It's like Doom with better graphics. Thief's (splinter cell does this too I believe) engine with the light-sources, sound, and the fact that the guards have to actually SEE you to shoot you - really much better gameplay.



That's why FarCry is one of the greatest FPS out there...the game just blows my mind. I love the fact that there is never just one way to get the job done...death is welcomed for it gives you the oppurtunity to try other ways. Also stealth is huge in this game, in fact it blows Splinter Cell out of the water.

Oh and about SC, I was a huge fan of the first one but the second one was way to linear for my liking...lets hope they do right on the third.

As far as Thief goes, I played the original and I recall having to use moss arrows for walking on certain surfaces, water arrows for cleaning up blood and so on, now in this latest installment, I can run around and still I never get caught...in fact if I remain crouched, the enemy never, ever gets a peice of me...


----------



## Leon (Mar 30, 2005)

jedi outcast is a great game. of course, i didn't really play it for the thrill of being skillful, i used cheat codes to aquire the light saber right off the bat, and tried my darnedest to chop everyone to pieces


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 30, 2005)

wildealien said:


> jedi outcast is a great game. of course, i didn't really play it for the thrill of being skillful, i used cheat codes to aquire the light saber right off the bat, and tried my darnedest to chop everyone to pieces


I played the one that was playable on Xbox LIVE...man I got smoked every time...then again i get smoked no matter what I play online...horray for Doom III and co-op


----------



## FoxMustang (Mar 30, 2005)

Chris said:


> HL2 is fun, but I hate the fact that if I walk into a room with 5 enemies, all 5 immediately know I'm there and start shooting at me.


If you hate omniscient AI, don't play Far Cry. It completely ruined that game for me. The levels are very wide open, and if there's a line-of-sight, the bad guys will see you instantly and start blasting on you. You'll be running around, then start getting shot from out of nowhere, and you probably won't be able to see them to shoot back because they're so far away and the terrain is so complex. One of the more frustrating games I've ever played, it could have been so much better. (I wonder if I even played the same game as Wayne because it would not allow me to be stealthy AT ALL, and I tried very hard  )



Chris said:


> Thief's (splinter cell does this too I believe) engine with the light-sources, sound, and the fact that the guards have to actually SEE you to shoot you - really much better gameplay.


I never could get into Thief, but I love Splinter Cell.


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2005)

I liked FarCry, but you're absolutely right. The graphics made up for it though. Great physics, great graphics, wretched AI.


----------



## Vince (Mar 30, 2005)

wildealien said:


> jedi outcast is a great game. of course, i didn't really play it for the thrill of being skillful, i used cheat codes to aquire the light saber right off the bat, and tried my darnedest to chop everyone to pieces



Of all the action games I've played, Jedi Outcast had the best storyline. It was very true to Star Wars. Kyle Katarn is such a complex character, and the game's action is top notch. I was actually not very impressed with the sequel, Jedi Academy. The sword fighting in Academy was just button mashing, especially later in the game when you got the dual or 2 lightsabres. Outcast's fighting was more movie-esque, with plenty of saber locks, blocks and parrys. It was a much more fun game IMO.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 30, 2005)

FoxMustang said:


> If you hate omniscient AI, don't play Far Cry. It completely ruined that game for me. The levels are very wide open, and if there's a line-of-sight, the bad guys will see you instantly and start blasting on you. You'll be running around, then start getting shot from out of nowhere, and you probably won't be able to see them to shoot back because they're so far away and the terrain is so complex. One of the more frustrating games I've ever played, it could have been so much better. (I wonder if I even played the same game as Wayne because it would not allow me to be stealthy AT ALL, and I tried very hard  )
> 
> 
> I never could get into Thief, but I love Splinter Cell.


Funny thing is, I never played the stealthy way, I'm there to do a job and that's to destroy the enemy...


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2005)

Hrm, speaking of HL2..

Vince, you got a save-game somewhere up around the near-end when you shoot rockets at the striders?

I just realized that I'm formatting my hard drive right now on my other machine, and I forgot to fuggin' save my savegames.


----------



## Vince (Mar 30, 2005)

You know Chris, I play the game about once a week, and I'm only at the point right after where you first get a team to lead... so if you want that savegame I've got it for you, if not, sorry dude I'm not there yet 

Now if you wanted a KOTOR savegame...


----------



## macalpine88 (Mar 30, 2005)

i was writing out 2 PX songs inside black and ignotus per ignotium. my dad deleted 2 months worth of stuff that i had done on powertab. god i was pissed and still am


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> You know Chris, I play the game about once a week, and I'm only at the point right after where you first get a team to lead... so if you want that savegame I've got it for you, if not, sorry dude I'm not there yet
> 
> Now if you wanted a KOTOR savegame...



That'd be fine, as long as it's past the friggin' part where you drive that rediculous buggy and load 12 times every time you go into a tunnel.


----------



## Drew (Mar 30, 2005)

You know, if you want to know how out of the loop I am here, the last game I played that REALLY impressed me was Diablo. Why? Because by the end of the game, you were fighting things that could absolutely WASTE you - you were constantly going back up to town for new scrolls or potions just to keep the edge against monsters that were far, far tougher than you. That was refreshing, so many of the Doom-era fighting games I'd played were populated by monsters that you could mow down, and were only dangerous in large numbers...

Oh, and I got completely hooked on Baldur's Gate II for a while, forgot about that, lol. 

-D


----------



## macalpine88 (Mar 30, 2005)

i loved baulders gate 1 for GC. i recently out of boredom started playing final fantasy 9  . a few months ago i sat down for 2 days straight and beat halo 2 on easy because i would get capped 2 minutes into it, very fun game


----------



## Leon (Mar 31, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Of all the action games I've played, Jedi Outcast had the best storyline. It was very true to Star Wars. Kyle Katarn is such a complex character, and the game's action is top notch. I was actually not very impressed with the sequel, Jedi Academy. The sword fighting in Academy was just button mashing, especially later in the game when you got the dual or 2 lightsabres. Outcast's fighting was more movie-esque, with plenty of saber locks, blocks and parrys. It was a much more fun game IMO.


yeah... i really liked how you could choose different styles of fighting for different enemies/situations. the jedi mind trick was always fun to, with hopping into the bodies of the enemies and blasting away the other enemies lol. crap, now i want to play it 

also, the fab storyline made me wonder about the possibility of an episode 7.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Since my last post in this thread:
A new PS2 (The thin ones) and:
Granstream Saga (PS1)
Rumble Roses (boobs : D)
Armored Core 2
King Of Fighters Maximum Impact
Gonna go out and buy Armored Core 3, the new Tenchu & Spy vs. Spy next month.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris said:


> Hrm, speaking of HL2..
> 
> Vince, you got a save-game somewhere up around the near-end when you shoot rockets at the striders?
> 
> I just realized that I'm formatting my hard drive right now on my other machine, and I forgot to fuggin' save my savegames.



If i still have my saves in here, i got an arseload of them, i played the hell out of that game. You'll wanna do the part with the buggy, cause the middle part of it with the giant crane magnet is fun, and the bridge part is cool too.


----------



## Vince (Mar 31, 2005)

That crane was the high-point so far. I loved it. The dune buggy level was seriously long.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 31, 2005)

I got severe motion sickness from the boat and buggy part...I can only do those levels in small bits
Oh I purchased Azurik from Ebay the other day...5.00 Woot...I miss that game. I traded the dang thing in before I could finish..I know the reviewers chewed it up, but its really a great game, considering all the crap that's out there now.


----------



## keithb (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone have God of War for PS2? I hear it's quite impressive...


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 31, 2005)

keithb said:


> Anyone have God of War for PS2? I hear it's quite impressive...


A friend of mine has it...he says its the best PS2 game ever....now I regret selling my PS2...

Any ICO players out there, now that was a game!


----------



## FoxMustang (Mar 31, 2005)

I loved the HL2 car levels - probably because that thing sounds so cool damn cool, especially when you hit the boost  I loved rolling up on a settlement, jumping out, blasting on some baddies, then jumping back in the car and tearing off. Lots of fun.

The crane part was pretty wicked. I remember the first time, I parked the car juuuust out of range of the crane. I didn't want to go down and move it, so I managed to swing the big magnet out just far enough to grab the car. Cool moment.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 31, 2005)

FoxMustang said:


> I loved the HL2 car levels - probably because that thing sounds so cool damn cool, especially when you hit the boost  I loved rolling up on a settlement, jumping out, blasting on some baddies, then jumping back in the car and tearing off. Lots of fun.
> 
> The crane part was pretty wicked. I remember the first time, I parked the car juuuust out of range of the crane. I didn't want to go down and move it, so I managed to swing the big magnet out just far enough to grab the car. Cool moment.


That's what I did, hoisted the car then opened fire on the poor suckas...also dropping one of them metal ship crates on the baddies had its share of laughs...I'm kinda stuck on the bridge...I'm outta rockets and that flying manatee thingy is pluggin me arse but good


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> That's what I did, hoisted the car then opened fire on the poor suckas...also dropping one of them metal ship crates on the baddies had its share of laughs...I'm kinda stuck on the bridge...I'm outta rockets and that flying manatee thingy is pluggin me arse but good



That part sucked hard. :agred:
There's more rockets towards the middle.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris said:


> That part sucked hard. :agred:
> There's more rockets towards the middle.


of the bridge? I may have used those already, I tend to use things sometimes just for the fun of it...you ever blow one of them creepy crawly things up with a rocket? YEEEOOOOWWWW!


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 31, 2005)

Spiderman 2 anyone?

Damn, I play that game just to swing around. hehe


----------



## Vince (Mar 31, 2005)

Drew said:


> You know, if you want to know how out of the loop I am here, the last game I played that REALLY impressed me was Diablo. Why? Because by the end of the game, you were fighting things that could absolutely WASTE you - you were constantly going back up to town for new scrolls or potions just to keep the edge against monsters that were far, far tougher than you. That was refreshing, so many of the Doom-era fighting games I'd played were populated by monsters that you could mow down, and were only dangerous in large numbers...
> 
> Oh, and I got completely hooked on Baldur's Gate II for a while, forgot about that, lol.
> 
> -D



So, Drew, you're saying you want a game that absolutely kicks your ass?

Go buy an Xbox, and buy Ninja Gaiden. It's one of the most difficult, yet fun games ever made. They made the first two bosses in the game just about the most difficult to beat. The idea is that the real game starts in level 3, and you better be damn good at the game to get to that point. It took me several frustrating hours to beat the first boss, and it took over a month to figure out the second boss' weakness.

However, one you know their weaknesses, you own them. Each has one, but it takes forever to learn. I had kept up on the message boards for the game, and many many people were extremely frustrated. I almost returned the game after playing for a month and not being able to beat the 2nd boss.

Bar none, the best action game ever made. The graphics, play-control, and depth are just awesome. Once you learn how to fight with the character's strengths and style, it's amazing what opens up in that game.


----------



## Drew (Apr 1, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> So, Drew, you're saying you want a game that absolutely kicks your ass?



No, after I kicked the Baldur's Gate habit, I rediscovered my social life. I'd missed it, lol. 

Hmm. Sounds like something I'd like. I'll try to resist, but if I crack you'll be the first to know. 

-D


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Apr 1, 2005)

Legacy Of Kain - Defiance is proving to be pretty cool. I lost my social life when I discovered Final Fantasy.


----------



## Elysian (Apr 1, 2005)

i got gran turismo 4 the day it came out, love that game... also got GTA:SA recently, thats bout all i've got in the last year


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 1, 2005)

GT4  soooooo sick. cant wait till the PSP version comes out... anyone else try the PSP out? the thing is amazing.


----------



## Leon (Apr 1, 2005)

what i just realized, is that i think i am (was) the only member with a video game oriented avatar, even though i don't play them anymore 





= the black wizard from Final Fantasy (the first one)


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 1, 2005)

Only Game I have been Playing is World of Warcraft .. I dont like Console games much tho I have a GBA and have played a few enjoyable games on it...I will prolly get a psp at some point or other...


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 1, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> That crane was the high-point so far. I loved it. The dune buggy level was seriously long.



Yeah its great smashing guys w/ either your car or huge shipping crates


----------

